# I would love to see everyone's Winter Wonderland with your dogs.



## Sotnos (Aug 10, 2015)

I know we GS owners are quite proud owners of our dogs and love to show them off. And I for one am just as proud of my darling Emrys and we ( Emrys and I ) would love to see all your snow laden pups enjoying the winter.

This is my 7 month old's first snow and he can't seem to get enough of the stuff.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pic!


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

my pups. in nj. ava and denzel.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/613633-snow-snow-snow.html


----------



## vonHuggs (Dec 17, 2015)

Gryphon loves this weather, but it's all he's ever known so far, being a November baby!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Frist snow!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/Dur4hx

my two year old in the aftermath of Winter Storm Jonas


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Im enjoying all the beautiful pictures! It snowed in the wee hours of early early saturday morning to the wee hours of early sunday morning . Of course i took tons of pictures:snowmen: we had tons of fun:snowflake:


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Vesper absolutely loves the snow!! 

It's so much fun to see all of the other dogs having fun as well. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

We're way below average snowfall so far this winter but still enough to have her winter snow fort.

SuperG


----------



## Drewbacca (Jan 6, 2014)

not the best quality but here ya go.

http://[URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/user/aosmola85/media/IMG_1517_zpsvrsrusqj.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Sotnos (Aug 10, 2015)

These are all so fantastic!!.. Thank you so much for sharing. It just tickles the soul to see them all so happy.


----------



## whitese (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is 8 month old...Thor..


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Love all posted so far! Snow pictures have always been some of my favorites.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*sigh* Keefer has never seen snow, and Halo hasn't seen snow in 7 years, since she left Connecticut at 10 weeks old.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> *sigh* Keefer has never seen snow, and Halo hasn't seen snow in 7 years, since she left Connecticut at 10 weeks old.


You'll have to come visit me next time we get a good snow!


----------



## manchesterg (Jan 26, 2016)

*Roy's 1st time in snow*

Here is my puppy


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

manchesterg said:


> Here is my puppy


That is a very cool little vid! I love that you slowed it down. Looks like your puppy LOVES the snow!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Now that's a Happy Dog!!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Great video! He looks so happy!


----------



## Sotnos (Aug 10, 2015)

"What's this?" The song from Nightmare Before Christmas kept running through my mind as I watched Emrys play in his first snow. hehe. 

Wonderful video, and thank you all again for sharing your joys.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Enjoyed All of yall's photos and videos  I love that first image you posted Black Kali


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Pasta and Naughty had lots of fun in the snow


----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)

out for a walk


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Atlas trying to take off!!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well ...my other breed can do winter too.:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

manchesterg said:


> Here is my puppy


 That is awesome, all weather dogs indeed.


----------



## Bevis (Sep 6, 2014)

Great video and lovely picture sharing by other members. Do share more videos and pictures please.
Stones Sharp Accountants


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Here's a few of my guys!

Nick...







Kougar...







Chase ~ the senior of the bunch..







And Rexford Atticus Eugene Smith the 3rd.. the best little AmStaff in the World!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------

